# Abmeldung T-Online



## Anonymous (4 März 2003)

Hi Leute

Ich möchte mich bei  Tonnline abmelden, ich hatte gehört, dies
wäre auch mit E-mail möglich, was man mir auch telefonisch
bestätigte, beim Kundenservice ( T-Online  0180 530 5000).
 Ich wurde darauf hingewiesen, das es besser wäre
schriftlich zu kündigen.
Ich frage mich jetzt, was da los ist.
Muß ich jetzt ein Einschreiben mit Rückantwort schicken?
Wie hoch ist deren Fehlerquote, oder ist das ein taktisches
Manöver?
Ganz allgemein habe ich den Eindruck, das die Hotlines, Kunden-
center etc. immer ganz perfekt sind.
Allein die Internetanmeldung war bei mir schon  eine Posse
in fünf  Akten.
Geld nehmen ja, bei mir z.B. schon als ich noch gar keinen
Anschluß hatte, aber Leistungen erbringen (E-mail bearbeiten)
da wird es schon schwierig.
Naja, bei knapp  10 Millionen Kunden kanns ja nicht immer
klappen. Aber wieso bin ich immer.
Die hätten vielleicht nicht soo viiel Geld für Voicestream be-
zahlen soller.
Der  Herr Sommer macht sich ja auch einen flotten Lenz mit
den (mind.) 11,5 Mill. € ( Quelle: Spiegel) die er wegen des un-
heimlich großen Erfolges bekommen hat. Von Grundstücken
will ich hier.........
Vielleicht hätte man den einen oder anderen € besser in
Mitarbeiterschulung und Technik investieren sollen.

Ein ( hoffentlich) bald 
gewesener Kunde.

  :motz: 

Stan

Ps.: Bitte verzeiht mir, das ich meinen Frust hier verbreite
und Dinge poste, die mit der eigentlichen Fragestellung
wenig zu tun haben.
Außerdem: Wäre OT nicht besser gewesen, hierfür?


----------



## SprMa (4 März 2003)

Generell ist es bei einer Kündigung besser, wenn man was schriftlich hat. Egal ob man von T-Online weg will, oder sein Zeitungsabo nicht mehr braucht.
Noch besser natürlich ist, wenn man auch nachweisen kann, daß der Betreffende die Kündigung auch erhalten hat.

Für T-Online ist es zum Beispiel auch möglich, in den nächsten T-Punkt zu gehen und es dort zu kündigen.
Aber: dringend darauf bestehen, daß man (noch vor Ort) etwas schriftliches über die Kündigung erhält!
Ich persönlich habe schon so manche Erfahrung gemacht / machen müssen, wo ein T-Pünktchen mir sagte, daß "alles klar geht" und Wochen später - als nichts passierte - mir die Hotline freundlich, aber bestimmt mitteilte, daß nie ein Auftrag geschweige denn eine Kündigung eingegangen ist.


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2003)

*Ab. t-on*

Danke 
Für die superschnelle Antwort.  :respekt: 

Wenn die ( T&Co) auch nur 1/3 so schnell und kompetent
(viel wichtiger für mich) wären wie du, hätte ich meine 
Flat totz Mehrkosten bei denen bestellt.
Deine Erfahrungen teile ich.
Ich würde ja auch nicht solche Pots (s.o.) losschicken,
wenn der Fehlerquotient nicht so hoch (ca. 70%) und
die Kompetenz, m. E.,  so niedrig wären.
Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, das ich die E-mail ja  speichern
kann. Wenn ein Tarifwechsel durchgeführt wird (night zu
Surftime 90) klappt das ja auch.
Nochmals Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wenn ich gleich losgegangen wäre, hätte ich heute noch
kündigen können ( T. P. ist ca. 500m weit weg).
Naja, es brennt ja nicht, mach ich es morgen.

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## SprMa (4 März 2003)

Viel Glück!

Matthias


----------

